
Ask HN: Should I deemphasize years of experience? - throwaway0071
I have 15 years of experience in my area (infrastructure) and I display that prominently in my resume.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a new, non-managerial, position and I was wondering if that is making me look &quot;old&quot;.<p>I only briefly mention my first jobs and focus more on the latest ones. Should I remove them altogether too?
======
atsaloli
What is your desired career path / trajectory?

